# Hotpoint v's Zanussi



## shoppergal (9 Jan 2007)

Can anyone give me some advice on whether Hotpoint or Zanussi are better appliances?
At lunchtime I went to order a Zanussi F/F, W/D and D/W. While there I saw the Hotpoint appliances and liked them. We've had a Hotpoint fridge and washer dryer in our rented accommodation. been there 2 years and no problems, so I decided to order the hotpoint.

However, have just looked up reviews on the net and hotpoint reviews seem very mixed.

Any-one any experience with either of the brands?


----------



## slave1 (9 Jan 2007)

IF the supplier is Irish registered - you'd have to check with Whirlpool directly 01 616 1777 - then you get an 8 year parts warranty if you register your purchase

EDIT, sorry read post too quickly, you said Hotpoint, I read Whirlpool, how I don't know??


----------



## Hippo (9 Jan 2007)

Don't know about Zanussi, but had some very bad experiences with a Hotpoint washer dryer a few years ago.


----------



## niceoneted (9 Jan 2007)

I have all Zanuzzi appliances for the last 5 years and haven't had a problem with them.


----------



## PGD1 (9 Jan 2007)

i wouldn't but a hotpoint... i wouldn't buy a Zanussi either!

I've never had a problem in 10 years with multiple Whirlpool appliances.


----------



## fredg (9 Jan 2007)

Agree fully with niceoneted.ALL our appliances are Zanussi and find 
that there 1st class.would buy them if needed again without 
hesitation.
Fredg.


----------



## lorna (9 Jan 2007)

i have a hotpoint wash mach, tumb dryer, dishwasher and ffreezer purely because i wanted them all to much in graphite grey !
the dishwasher has been a disaster, so much so that i now know the engineer pretty well.  it played up after i owned it for only 3 months, when the 12 months guarantee was about to expire, I bought the extended guarantee thing and two years later the engineer still has to repair it from time to time.  the wm and dryer have been absolutely fine.  the fridge freezer i bought first time round had to be replaced because it was faulty apparently and just before xmas i paid £95 to Hotpoint to have it fixed, it just went completely dead one evening.  the ff is only 3 years old !
so i have gone right off hotpoint.  i had a bosch dishwasher before and it produced much cleaner dishes on shorter programmes !
i think whirlpool and bosch are good.


----------



## manukev (9 Jan 2007)

my wife had 2 hotpoints first one was great second one a disaster.she has a zanussi now and is very happy with it


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Jan 2007)

If I was buying a new machine I think I would pay the extra and go for Miele.

I have quite an old Hotpoint dishwasher which has been great (hope its not reading this and start acting up now to teach me a lesson  ).


----------



## Cashstrapped (9 Jan 2007)

Totally agree with Lorna, have all 4 Hotpoint Aplliances and they are a disaster, 

Washer/Dryer has been leaking out of the door since day one and no matter how many Hotpoint Engineers they send out they tell me it's not a leak but just to avoid using powder detergent in the drawer as this can cause an overflow of water to run down the machine and it looks like it's from the door!!!! 

Had to get the Dishwasher replaced within 2 weeks of being installed it used to go on 5 hour wash cycles.

Fridge Freezer completely freezes over even when down to dial 1 (out of a possible 5 mark).


Cooker - when the oven is on the heat rises to the top grill and you could also but food in there at the same time and it would cook (thats with the grill part turned off)!


If I had it back again I would go for the cheapest possible because at least I might not feel so be-gruding about having to look at replacing appliances that are less than 3 years old when I thought I was paying the extra for the guarantee of quality.


----------



## ACA (9 Jan 2007)

One answer...Zanussi

tumble and washer - had the washer since 92, one repair in 2003 for €100 - tumble for 10 years

fridge and freezer are recent buys only 3 years old. Solid, reliable, good value for money. 

Wouldn't advocate a washer/dryer unless space is an issue - the clothes are dried by steam so they get wetter before they dry. Not only that if it does go wrong you're down both appliances


----------



## Carpenter (10 Jan 2007)

I had a Hotpoint DW for about 2 months- had two service call-outs before I finally returned the machine to the retailler and got a De Dietrich replacement instead- great machine.  The Hotpoint had some handy extra finishes but it couldn't deliver on reliability unfortunately.


----------



## addob (10 Jan 2007)

I have all Zanussi appliances in my apartment. Was looking at other brands but because I needed a slimline dishwasher I was limited to which brand to have a complete 'set'. I will say one thing, I ordered them all from Power City who gave me a generous discount for buying them all at once and when after a month I moved into the apartment and noticed that the oven, now installed, was damaged (dent in the front) they had no problem exchanging it the very next day. Brilliant customer service!
My vote is Zanussi.

addob


----------



## oopsbuddy (10 Jan 2007)

Our repair engineer (very knowledgeable - can fix things other repairmen couldn't figure out,...and tell you why they couldn't!) has recommended Bosch or Siemens (apparently both made by Bosch!?) for water appliances, but Zanussi also recommended (long parts warranty). Choice will then depend on price and features. Would also concur with sueellen that Miele appear to be worth the extra money, in light of other recommendations...but only if your budget can afford it!


----------



## shoppergal (10 Jan 2007)

hmm budget won't stretch to miele(or even bosch) at the moment(unfortunately)

am very tempted to go back to shop and order the zanussi instead.wasn't any difference in price.

another question, are the electrical shop likely to have any problem with me changing the order? I paid a €100 deposit yesterday.


----------



## shoppergal (10 Jan 2007)

oh yeah, forgot to say thanks everyone for the feedback as well. cheers


----------



## addob (10 Jan 2007)

shoppergal said:


> am very tempted to go back to shop and order the zanussi instead.wasn't any difference in price.
> 
> another question, are the electrical shop likely to have any problem with me changing the order? I paid a €100 deposit yesterday.


 
Shoppergal, only one way to find out, why don't you ask them!


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jan 2007)

shoppergal said:


> hmm budget won't stretch to miele(or even bosch) at the moment(unfortunately)
> 
> am very tempted to go back to shop and order the zanussi instead.wasn't any difference in price.
> 
> another question, are the electrical shop likely to have any problem with me changing the order? I paid a €100 deposit yesterday.


 
The sooner the better you get in touch as they may be processing the order already and it could be dependent on stock/their attitude to customer service.


----------



## shoppergal (12 Jan 2007)

Update:
Went to the shop yesterday and changed my order to the zanussi products. no problems at all, they were very helpful.
Thanks everyone for all the advice


----------



## Gatherer (12 Jan 2007)

You made the right choice. Our Zanussi washer dryer is 14 years old has moved house four times and has never given any trouble whatsoever.


----------



## justsally (12 Jan 2007)

We've had a zanussi washing machine and a vented dryer for some years without any problems. But then our hotpoint dishwasher doesn't give any problems either.

I'm now getting rid of my my vented tumble dryer, because we re-arranged out kitchen and a condenser one needs no "hole in the wall". I signed up for the 30-day free trial offer with Which.uk., checked out condenser tryers and it seems the Bosch meets our needs. Perhaps you might consider doing the 30-day free trial offer with Which and check out your white good needs and compare the different products.

Cheers.

Ooops sorry, I hadn't noticed that you had already made the decision.


----------



## Leo (12 Jan 2007)

justsally said:


> ...we re-arranged out kitchen and a condenser one needs no "hole in the wall".


 
Just be aware that condenser dryers use roughly 50% more electricity per cycle.
Leo


----------



## justsally (12 Jan 2007)

Thanks Leo,

I've tried taking that into consideration. I hope to only use the dryer when I can't dry clothes out of doors - i.e. when the weather is very wet or very cold. My choice therefore is between putting the vented dryer hose out through an open window (thereby losing some heat anyway) and using a condenser machine (no heat loss through open window). The bosch which I'm buying has sensor control - so it switches off automatically when the clothes are dry, so I'm hoping to keep the difference in running costs down to a minimum.

Cheers


----------



## shilling (12 Jan 2007)

So glad I read this, just about to buy Oven, Hob, Dishwahser and Washing maching from Hotpoint but I think I will reconsider.
Cashstrapped....do you have the Hotpoint Double Oven?


----------



## oopsbuddy (13 Jan 2007)

Justsally, as nicely as I can put this...don't be daft! You'll get very tired, very quickly, of a trailing vent hose hanging out your window (trust me!), and apart from the heat loss you mention, it is also a security risk. If your home can't accommodate an outside vent, get the condenser version, that's what they're for. It may be a bit dearer to run, but it is suited to your needs (the other isn't). I also agree with ACA that its best to avoid the combined washer/dryer, cos (1) if the appliance goes 'bad', you're down 2 machines, but also (2) you can't have both running simultaneously. They're really only ideal for places where there is definitely no room for 2 machines. Only trying to be helpful, not critical. Good luck with your machine choice.


----------



## justsally (13 Jan 2007)

oopsbuddy, did you miss this 



> I'm now getting rid of my my vented tumble dryer, because we re-arranged out kitchen and a condenser one needs no "hole in the wall".


 
Cheers


----------



## oopsbuddy (13 Jan 2007)

justsally said:


> Thanks Leo,
> 
> My choice therefore is between putting the vented dryer hose out through an open window (thereby losing some heat anyway) and using a condenser machine (no heat loss through open window).
> 
> Sorry, I may have misunderstood - from the above it sounds like you are considering this...


----------



## justsally (13 Jan 2007)

oopsbuddy


Thanks for your support.  


Cheers


----------



## shilling (13 Jan 2007)

Was just about to order all Hotpoint products this weekend. Glad I read this first.
Cashstrapped.... do you have the hotpoint double oven? Is it really that bad? I was going to get it because it seems to be the biggest one of all makes of double oven.


----------



## Cashstrapped (13 Jan 2007)

Shilling my one is a double oven but it's not that big, it's just over 2 years old and honestly would put anyone off of buying any hotpoint applicances, I'm sure however that there are plenty of others that would recommend Hotpoint but as far as I'm concerned they def. were the worst purchase of my life. My sister bought Beko around the same time and has never had to get any of them serviced or ever had any problems with them.  I think if you were to take the feedback on this thread as a guide you would steer well clear, put again thats just my oponion.

Good luck with whatever you deceide, check what guarantee you get with them, this will speak volumes about the appliances.


----------



## Leo (15 Jan 2007)

Shilling, please don't [broken link removed].
Leo


----------



## annR (15 Jan 2007)

Ok now I'm bothered . . . .I thought Hotpoint was a good brand and just bought a Hotpoint cooker at the weekend!


----------



## Cashstrapped (15 Jan 2007)

Hi Ann, it's probably the same as people recommending certain makes of car and staying away from others it's a case of each to their own, however on my own experience my Hotpoint purchases were a complete waste of money, I have no-one to blame only myself as I went in to buy Bosch and let the lad in the shop talk me into Hotpoint, couldn't recommend it enough so even went over my budget (not a good idea anyway) to buy them and unfort. for me have to say one of my worst buys and believe me I've had a few of them.


----------



## oopsbuddy (15 Jan 2007)

annR said:


> Ok now I'm bothered . . . .I thought Hotpoint was a good brand and just bought a Hotpoint cooker at the weekend!


 
Arrange quickly for a refund if you can, or get the other one. If being delivered, hurry!


----------



## annR (15 Jan 2007)

I wanted a dual fuel cooker and there is only Hotpoint and Electrolux.  We didn't like the electrolux one so I think we'll take our chances with the Hotpoint.  fingers crossed.


----------

